
Cat purr genrator - drmacak
https://purrli.com
======
Raphmedia
Alright, let me fanboy a little bit about some more of Stephane's work (owner
of that website)[1].

If you like Purrli, I'm sure that you will love his
[https://mynoise.net/](https://mynoise.net/) which is the ultimate noise
generator out there. It allows you to choose from a huge repertoire of
customizable soundscapes. There's a cat noise generator, but there's also
rain, fire, plane noises, Japanese gardens, didgeridoo, sled dogs, spaceship
engines, etc.

There's even a subreddit where people mix up some of the soundscapes together
to create amazing results:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MyNoise/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MyNoise/)

I use his websites daily, couldn't work without some quality background noise.
You can set the soundscape to "animate" and your ears won't get tired of the
sound.

If the complexity of myNoise puts you off, try some of his other sites that
are more similar to purrly: [https://rain.today/](https://rain.today/)
[https://brainaural.com/](https://brainaural.com/)
[https://calmyleon.com/](https://calmyleon.com/)
[https://noises.online/](https://noises.online/)

[1] [https://stephanepigeon.com/](https://stephanepigeon.com/)

~~~
johnnyfived
The design of that website is really great.

~~~
Raphmedia
It is! Did you know that he actually travel the world to record those sounds?
[https://mynoise.net/SamplingSessions/index.php](https://mynoise.net/SamplingSessions/index.php)

This website is truly a work of passion and I'm hooked on it.

------
classichasclass
The cat currently purring in my lap has evaluated the site and determined they
are no competition. Also, she works for kibbles.

------
Arnavion
In Chrome I get an exception

>The AudioContext was not allowed to start. It must be resume (or created)
after a user gesture on the page.
[https://goo.gl/7K7WLu](https://goo.gl/7K7WLu)

thrown from the call to `new AudioContext()` and results in a page that makes
no sound. Changing the sliders after this error has happened (in the hope that
it would count as a user gesture) does not seem to do anything.

~~~
Raphmedia
On desktop? I've tried reproducing, even forcing chrome://flags/#autoplay-
policy and can't seem to have the same issue.

------
joshmn
I keep hearing a cat but I don't see anything on my keyboard.

------
bitwize
I think the generation algorithm is based on Purrlin noise.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645808)

------
subie
This is purrfect :)

------
keypress
Could be a friendlier meow.

It sounds like someone stepped on a tail.

------
jason_slack
This is interesting. My 2 x 14 year old cats started getting very concerned,
especially when the "meow" would happen.

------
discreditable
In Firefox I only get purrs in the left channel. :(

